# Alguem com netsapo e gentoo ? e a net a funcionar ?

## Demoniac_LL

Oi

Eu tenho uma ligação á netsapo, com o famoso Alcatel Speedtouch 330 (roxo) versão 2.00. Não pq depois de ter instalado o kernel 2.6 deixei de conseguir connectar-me. Ja revi montes e montes de tutorials e so consigo que dps de fazer load ao firmware me apareca um device tunl0 mas não me consigo connectar.

Tb ja me tinham dito que o sapo usa Pppoa e Pppoe ao mm tempo, mas no 2.6(uso o . :Cool:  quando faço o tal pppoa3 -b .... ele n fica na memoria, como acontecia no 2.4. O que pode ser uma das razões que ele n se connecta.

Alguem que puder ajude, daqui a uns tempos irei ter a clix mas como o modem é o mesmo, talvez o problema persista.

----------

## MetalGod

Estou ligado a um neste momento e e' bastante facil de colocar a funcionar

Segue este howto (pelo menos cmg funcionou)

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Speedtouch_modem

e nao adsl nunca usa pppoa e pppoe em simultaneo. Mas podes-te ligar por pppoa ou pppoe

----------

## Demoniac_LL

Ok vou tentar, primeiro vou usar o kernel 2.6.12 que é o aconselhado. A ver se é desta.

Btw pode-se updatar o sistema para o 2005.1 atraves do emerge apos uma instalação já antiga n dá ? (tenho o 1.4)

----------

## MetalGod

tens instruçoes no site como migrar para do 1.4 para os novos profiles (que nao e' tarefa simples) dp basta ir migrando para o mais recente

----------

## To

Não me lembro onde encontrei o how-to para sapo ADSL com o alcatel, mas existem vários se procurares no google.

Não sei os passos de cor, mas tens de sacar o firmware (alias acho que o pacote que esta na portage já trás tudo.)

As unicas coisas que me lembro de mudar:

1./etc/ppp/options:

```
lock

usepeerdns

noipdefault

defaultroute

persist

#noauth
```

2.No arranque tenho de correr estes comandos para me ligar:

```
modprobe tun

modem_run -f /usr/share/speedtouch/mgmt.o

pppoa3 -vpi 0 -vci 35 -b -m 1-c

adsl-start
```

Eu andei e vou ter mais 2 exames para ver se acabo a porcaria do curso, senão ainda partia um bocado de calhau para te explicar melhor. A solução é mesmo o google.

Tó

----------

## MetalGod

 *To wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2.No arranque tenho de correr estes comandos para me ligar:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Agora ja nao e' necessario essa parte. O udev e o firmware extractor como indica o howto que eu indiquei e' a soluçao mais facil para instalar imo.

O hotplug e o udev fazem o load do firmware directamente no modem sem ser necessario o driver userspace speedtouch (fornece o modem_run).

Boa sorte para os exames.   :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

## To

Pá vejo isso depois, já sei que se começo a ver se ponho isso a funcionar só saio do computador quando isto começar a funcionar e não tenho tanto tempo para perder.

Tó

----------

## MetalGod

eu com este howto demorei no maximo 5 minutos e funcionou mt bem

Bom howto

----------

## Demoniac_LL

Eu experimentei o howto no live cd 2005.1, usei um resolv.conf (com os IPs) que sao dados pelos sapo. Ele diz que se connecta mas boobkus nao resolve nenhum IP nem nada. Isto é o segmento do var/log/messages

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Sep  3 05:11:54 livecd pppd[10551]: pppd 2.4.2 started by root, uid 0
> 
> Sep  3 05:11:54 livecd net.agent[10563]: add event not handled
> ...

 

Confirmei a pass e o login........que se passa ? (Mas fiz ifconfig -a e ja me aparece um ppp0 o que não é mau)

----------

## Demoniac_LL

ja agora metalgod so para confirmar qual é o teu VC e VP ? e se tiveres a mão os IPs dos DNS que usas.....talvez os meus sejam antigos ?

----------

## MetalGod

```
cat /etc/resolv.conf

nameserver 194.65.100.117

```

VCI.VPI

0.35

se tiveres problemas adiciona "llc-encaps" no teu peers

----------

## Demoniac_LL

estranho eu tenho 2 ips de DNS....so usas 1 ?

----------

## MetalGod

Chega bem so se tiver problemas e' que adiciono outro DNS

----------

## Demoniac_LL

Deves ter-te enganado Metalgod ele n reconhece esta instrucção "llc-encaps" no peers/adsl

ate pus apenas um nameserver como tu, ate pus no pap-secrets(wikki diz apenas no chap) e meto smp "user@sapo" * "password"

e nada.......... diz time out a enviar os Config Requests.

Tb adicionei as instrucções "lock,sync,debug e o lcp-interval 10 e failure 3" e nada que se passa ????????

----------

## Demoniac_LL

o que mais acho estranho é mm isto

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Sep 3 05:12:26 livecd ADSL line is up (512 Kib/s down | 128 Kib/s up) 
> 
> Sep 3 05:12:28 livecd pppd[10551]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests 
> ...

 

Supostamente a ligação deve estar boa ele detecta o download e o up (max)

ja tentei sem o usepeerdns e com o usepeerdns, eles dizem que ele escreve no ppp/resolv.conf la IPs mas n me aparece nada(nem o ficheiro) por isso criei no /etc e no ppp/ e nada.....faço ifconfig -a e o ppp0 n tem IP resolvido nada tb me aparece um sit0 a dizer IPv6 mas n creio que esse seja o problema.

Comigo nunca nada é fácil :\

Como isto é o Live CD 2005.1 eu n posso fazer o make do firmware-extractor por isso fiz no gentoo antigo que ja tenho instalado e dps apenas corri o ./configure e copiei os ficheiros .bin(speedtch-1 e 2) para o /lib/firmware.

Que se passa aqui ?

----------

## MetalGod

nop nao estou enganado essa opçao tem que ser usada.

```

o meu peers/xxxx

user "abcde@sapo"

plugin pppoatm.so

0.35

llc-encaps

noipdefault

usepeerdns

defaultroute

persist

maxfail 0

holdoff 4

noauth

nopcomp

noccp

novj

updetach

```

o /etc/resolv.conf normalmente em pppd's devia ter um link para /etc/ppp/resolv.conf 

boa sorte   :Wink: 

----------

## To

Mas tens isso a arrancar com o computador?

Tó

----------

## MetalGod

yaps 

porque o hotplug e udev fazem o load do firmware

e dp e' so correr o ppp que esta no script do pacote speedtouch

----------

## Demoniac_LL

Funcionou no Live CD e funciona no meu gentoo recentemente instalado  :Very Happy: 

btw vão a www.hackerslab.org e vejam a que nivel conseguem chegar eu vou no nivel 11.....dá trabalho mas é interessante(quando o gentoo ta a compilar a tralha toda)

Obg MetalGod afinal o problema era que tinha antes escrito llc-emcaps em vez de llc-encaps

----------

## To

Já agora, eu acho que isso é do ISP mas aqui também fica a dúvida. A minha ligação fica ligada 1 a 2 dias no máximo após isso perco IP e não reconnecta de novo, também de acontece isso ou consegues ficar sempre ligado sem fazer adsl-restart?

Tó

----------

## MetalGod

basta colocar essa flag no peers e ele reconnecta (com novo ip que esta relacionado com o isp)

persist

----------

## To

Tenho mesmo de falar contigo depois dos exames... faltam 9:30 para o de amanhã... arg...

Tó

----------

## MetalGod

va estuda... boa sorte   :Wink: 

----------

## To

Correu bem  :Wink:   Hoje já andei por aqui a ver umas cenas e tenho a opção persist por isso não entendo porque isto cai... Existe alguma outra explicação?

Tó

----------

## MetalGod

So cai porque o ISP assim o entende...

Nao e' culpa nossa (users) e' regra dos ISP's

por exemplo telepac/sapo e' 48 horas

----------

## To

AAHHHHH mas cai, a minha pergunta é a seguinte, cai mas reconnecta logo os users nem dão conta ou tens de fazer restart?

Tó

----------

## To

Boas,

  A minha pergunta é a mesma, a ligação cai de x em x tempo e não volta a ligar-se, julgo que dá-me um erro com o modem. O restart não funciona, tenho de desligar o modem da porta USB e voltar a liga-lo ou fazer restart à maquina. Alguém também tem este problema?

Tó

----------

## Demoniac_LL

Ja agora mudei para clix....pensava que era so mudar o login e a password......mas ele diz "LCP: yada yada yada n consegui enviar os config-requests"

Alguem ?

----------

## MetalGod

 *To wrote:*   

> Boas,
> 
>   A minha pergunta é a mesma, a ligação cai de x em x tempo e não volta a ligar-se, julgo que dá-me um erro com o modem. O restart não funciona, tenho de desligar o modem da porta USB e voltar a liga-lo ou fazer restart à maquina. Alguém também tem este problema?
> 
> Tó

 

A telepac faz de 72 em 72 horas salvo erro um restart as contas supostamente so precisas de fazer um restart ao pppd que ele pode fazer automaticamente... basta leres o man do pppd e ves qual e' a opçao para ele fazer a ligaçao automaticamente qd cai porque nao faz sentido nenhum o modem ficar inoperativo porque o modem nada tem haver com a ligaçao que fazes ao ISP. Se isso acontecer o problema e' do kernel/userland do driver que tens instalado. Eu qd uso speedtouch(umas vezes por ano) nunca precisei de fazer restart ao modem e usava o driver do kernel que funciona mt bem... bastei seguir o howto que esta disponivel no www.gentoo-wiki.org  :Cool: 

Boa sorte e paciencia   :Cool: 

----------

## Demoniac_LL

 *MetalGod wrote:*   

>  *To wrote:*   Boas,
> 
>   A minha pergunta é a mesma, a ligação cai de x em x tempo e não volta a ligar-se, julgo que dá-me um erro com o modem. O restart não funciona, tenho de desligar o modem da porta USB e voltar a liga-lo ou fazer restart à maquina. Alguém também tem este problema?
> 
> Tó 
> ...

 

Ninguém daqui usa CLIX ADSL ????? Ainda andam todoas nos 8 mb/s no máximo hehe  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

